
Show HN: Awesome List with Resources for CTOs and Tech Leaders on GitHub - mwarcholinski
https://github.com/mateusz-brainhub/awesome-cto-resources
======
jim_d
Great list. I've bookmarked this and already identified many interesting
articles to read, in particular your articles on sales should be helpful as
that is where I have the least experience.

